# Old Timer's Secret Santa 2014 General Mitherings Thread



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Current List of Entrants, if your name is GREEN you are all good. If it is red, you got stuff to do still! Be it sending address or Paypal.

*GoldenShadow
GoldenShadow
GoldenShadow
Alice Childress 
Milliepoochie
FireDog
FireDog
FireDog
FireDog
FireDog
Lipsthefish
H0lly
H0lly
Ballybee
Ballybee
Louise H
Louise H
Bearcub
Bearcub
Dogless
Dogless
Pointermum
Pointermum
SimplySardonic
SimplySardonic
SimplySardonic
Micky93
BessieDog
Freddie and frank
Freddie and frank
Freddie and frank 
Phoolf
Phoolf
Coffee
Helbo
Pupcakes
Pupcakes
Goldstar
Pogo
Pogo
Labrador Laura
Labrador Laura
GingerRogers
Tarnus
Tattoogirl73
Tattoogirl73
Tillymint
Charleigh
Bobbyw
CaliDog
Sailor
Sailor
McKenzie
Foxyrockmeister
Foxyrockmeister
Babycham2002
Babycham2003
Babycham2004
Babycham2005
Babycham2006
Toffee44
Toffee44
*
Here you go ladies and gents, as requested! All of you in OTSS 2014 feel free to get ridiculously excited and share such in here.

If I post on here it is probably with an update, so keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Wooooooooooooo! :w00t:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

yay! CHRISTMASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahooooooooo :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Yay!!!! I'm so excited!!!


And I just can't hide it


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Yay! Dodger (*ahem* me) is very excited!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh my Dog!!!! Much excitement


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

YAY! Me and The Terrors cant wait!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm a bit scared about just how quickly Christmas is approaching 

Looking forward to finding out who mine / Millie's special Christmas puppy is we are buying for


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've seen so many things i want to buy! i can't wait to start shopping


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> *I'm a bit scared about just how quickly Christmas is approaching*
> 
> Looking forward to finding out who mine / Millie's special Christmas puppy is we are buying for


Is that more to do with the baby bump :w00t:

I can't wait to know who we have , then I can over analyse what to buy


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

YES!!!! CHRISTMAS!! am super excited if you didn't already notice


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Is that more to do with the baby bump :w00t:
> 
> I can't wait to know who we have , then I can over analyse what to buy


I'd be lying if I said no 

But also looking forward to our first Christmas is our house  can't wait to get the decorations up 

And the Secret Santa makes Christmas in our house **For me anyway**


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Secret santa is the only reason my dogs get presents


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> Secret santa is the only reason my dogs get presents


 I buy Charlie a couple of things, but every year he's the one with the most presents because of secret Santa, and family and friends all get him something too!

That's why he opens his own presents - otherwise it'd take all day and I wouldn't get any cooking done!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I can't wait to find out who we are buying for this year! :001_tt1:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Me either. Although if I remember correctly I think the same person has had me twice so far! They might just quit if they get me again!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Me either. Although if I remember correctly I think the same person has had me twice so far! They might just quit if they get me again!


Haha 

Would be a shame to not make it a third time round 

Im looking forward to wrapping the presents. Millie always seems to 'know' that they are not for her  One year I had to debuy one of them as Millie stole it and I didn't have the heart to take it off her!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

At the risk of annoying GS :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2: as we all know you are very busy enjoying the start of your next chapter in life :thumbup1: can we have a little rough guide as to when you might have time to work your magic and let us know who we have :blush:

Runs away quickly :w00t:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Ohhhh I wonder who we'll get


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Excited excited excited


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

ballybee said:


> Yay!!!! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> And I just can't hide it


I'm about to loose control and I think I like it. 

Woo hoo. Can't wait.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Just a bump to say there are 30 odd members but only a third or so have replied to the likes and dislikes post. C'mon old timers!!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oops. Missed that one. Thanks.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

No problem - you aren't the only one who missed it. There are about 20 missing


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Just a bump to say there are 30 odd members but only a third or so have replied to the likes and dislikes post. C'mon old timers!!


Will look at it tonight


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't seen any likes and dislikes thread.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

I cant find the like and dislikes thread!

Tarnus said in the other thread that we would like to take part but his name wasn't highlighted to green so I'm not sure if it got missed?

Either way Tarnus with Izzy would like to take part in the secret santa and we'll post a like and dislikes post if someone can give us a link to the thread!

Tarnus and I haven't been around on the forum much as we've been busy getting hitched but everything is slowly returning to normal now so hopefully we'll be around a bit more! 

Here's a couple of wedding photos as an apology;


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful photos ! 

The organisational threads are in the group GS created so it didn't get off topic with loads of pages to sift through. So check the group!


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Beautiful photos !
> 
> The organisational threads are in the group GS created so it didn't get off topic with loads of pages to sift through. So check the group!


Hmm, I'll have to check with Tarnus if he's been added to the group. Im not sure if we have been, he hasn't mentioned it. Perhaps we can PM GS. Thanks Helbo!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Just a bump to say there are 30 odd members but only a third or so have replied to the likes and dislikes post. C'mon old timers!!


Missed that one! The problem is that you don't see notifications for threads/replies in a group so chances are people haven't even realised there was a likes/dislikes thread there!

Will add Izzy to it tonight


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Found likes and dislikes and filled in.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> Missed that one! The problem is that you don't see notifications for threads/replies in a group so chances are people haven't even realised there was a likes/dislikes thread there!
> 
> Will add Izzy to it tonight


That's why you have to pop in and see!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Missed that one! The problem is that you don't see notifications for threads/replies in a group so chances are people haven't even realised there was a likes/dislikes thread there!
> 
> Will add Izzy to it tonight


And moi  didn't know there was one


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Missed that one! The problem is that you don't see notifications for threads/replies in a group so chances are people haven't even realised there was a likes/dislikes thread there!
> 
> Will add Izzy to it tonight


Haha Glad I'm not the only one!!

Hope you had a grand Honeymoon Tarnus and Izzysmum 

Izzysmum you look beautiful!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Sorry, been sunning ourselves in Spain (well I have, the pickles have had a holiday on the IOW!!)

Will head on over and do it now, should be pretty easy..... the pickles like EVERYTHING!!!!! 

Congratulations Tarnus and Izzy'smummy! Hope you had an amazing day and honeymoon x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

just added the boys


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Am I being thick? Where is the thread?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> Am I being thick? Where is the thread?


Sent you the link


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Paypal time folks. Can you please send 50p per entry (so me with Roo, Milo and Carms is £1.50), using the FAMILY AND FRIENDS option so that none of us pay fees on the 50p.

Depending if you have a business or personal account the options look a bit different, but we don't want to pay any fees so the friends and family option is the one we want.

Can you also list your USERNAME from the forum in either the notes/message/title box. Please be aware that I don't have time to sift through all the payments to try and figure out who is who. People use their spouse's Paypal etc and it gets very confusing, so if you don't include the username the donation will be refunded to you and you won't be ticked off as having paid, ie. you may miss the deadline.

I intend to sort ASAP but it relies on how quick all the monies are sent.

Paypal is: [email protected]

Let me know ASAP if any issues


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Toffee44 you need to send me relevant details before I can add you. There is a post on the original thread I need your full name, how many entrants, and your address that you will reside at still by xmas 2014 separated by commas not on new lines please.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Excited - good to see you back GS!  

I hope I'm not being a pain on these threads. Haven't felt very well this week, so lots of time in bed with my iPad.... sorry everyone


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Excited - good to see you back GS!
> 
> I hope I'm not being a pain on these threads. Haven't felt very well this week, so lots of time in bed with my iPad.... sorry everyone


Haha no it's all good, don't worry


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Im confused, I signed up for secret santa with Caninek9, is this the same one or another?? I haven't seen any other threads re secret santa so am unsure how to join this one and the details of it etc?? Thanks


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Jackie99 said:


> Im confused, I signed up for secret santa with Caninek9, is this the same one or another?? I haven't seen any other threads re secret santa so am unsure how to join this one and the details of it etc?? Thanks


This is a different one  It gets very big very quickly and so numbers are limited which is why there has been more than one running the last couple of years. Canine K9's is called 'Secret Santa Paws' and this one is 'Old Timer's Secret Santa' (because I've been doing it for about five years :laugh.

Canine K9's can be found here:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...eneral-thread-all-parcipants-please-read.html


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

K9's is separate from this and I am afraid this one has closed entries for now. Look for Secret Santa Paws threads for K9's


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

GingerRogers said:


> K9's is separate from this and I am afraid this one has closed entries for now. Look for Secret Santa Paws threads for K9's


Pretty sure the other one could be closed by now too actually...


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay guys, thanks


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Right just asking my sister if she can transfer our funds over now! I still dont have a PP account!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Just got back from Yorkshire! Will do PayPal in a minute (can I drink my tea first? 

I think you've got my details - I PMd you a while ago.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Sent my PayPal money over  too excited!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

done it too  money sent over x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

PayPal Sent


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Paypal done...i hope. I'm not the best at these things 

Getting quite excited now.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Just sent my PayPal money


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone, naughty list updated accordingly


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Thanks everyone, naughty list updated accordingly


Uh-oh! Santa Paws won't be happy...


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

At least Millie's off the naughty list **hangs head in shame*" 

She wouldn't forgive me if she were thrown off SS  :nonod:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I shall sort everything out tomorrow.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

So much Christmas stuff coming out in the shops....tough to resist...


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

so after moaning at me for being on the naughty list I pay and 6 days after paying I is still on the naughty list. 
Pouty face. 

Love ya really


Call me


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Helbo said:


> So much Christmas stuff coming out in the shops....tough to resist...


GS was actually sending me whatsapps of the next christmas catalogue earlier!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> GS was actually sending me whatsapps of the next christmas catalogue earlier!!


I got that today with the chritmassy Beagle in


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I got that today with the chritmassy Beagle in


All I need is the M&S Christmas food book and my porn collection is complete
:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> All I need is the M&S Christmas food book and my porn collection is complete
> :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


EAK I LOVE Christmas :laugh: :laugh:   :yesnod: :yesnod: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I got that today with the chritmassy Beagle in


I was going to say that you never told us Shelby got a modelling shoot..!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I have finally done Maggie's likes and dislikes entry! I kept forgetting to
measure her so couldn't do it. Apparently her neck is now 22inches. One heck of a neck that girls got on her.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> I have finally done Maggie's likes and dislikes entry! I kept forgetting to
> measure her so couldn't do it. Apparently her neck is now 22inches. One heck of a neck that girls got on her.


Aww, she's sturdy 

We love Maggie :001_wub:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> Aww, she's sturdy
> 
> We love Maggie :001_wub:


 "sturdy" 

Good to know meeting her didn't put you off Bernese Mountain dogs for good! :yikes:

We love Dodgy! Yes, Maggie was very happy with the polite older gent.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Alice Childress said:


> "sturdy"
> 
> Good to know meeting her didn't put you off Bernese Mountain dogs for good! :yikes:
> 
> We love Dodgy! Yes, Maggie was very happy with the polite older gent.


Sorry to be on this thread BUT had to mention their is an adorable bernese puppy in my village :001_wub:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Sorry to be on this thread BUT had to mention their is an adorable bernese puppy in my village :001_wub:


I'm sure we'll allow you on the thread, just about 

Bernese pups are bear cubs in - not very good - disguise if ever I've seen one. Almost enough to make you puppy broody. ALMOST.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Alice Childress said:


> I'm sure we'll allow you on the thread, just about
> 
> Bernese pups are bear cubs in - not very good - disguise if ever I've seen one. Almost enough to make you puppy broody. ALMOST.


Hopefully I won't get arrested by the SS police :yikes:

He/she is VERY cute!!! and is very much so a mini grizzly bear currently :drool:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

You should have started receiving your victims I mean recipients and by the end of the night everyone will have their's plus a copy of the rules.

Please if you haven't already done so can you add your likes/dislikes to the thread here
http://www.petforums.co.uk/groups/goldenshadow--d576-old-timers-ss-2014-likes-and-dislikes.html


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my god!!! Beyond excited!! Off to shop and stalk!! :laugh:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

AM exciteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

very excited to find out who our victims are going to be


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

does anyone else copy and paste their victims likes dislikes into a document. 
Start writing ideas etc within it?
Or do I just have to be extra organised cos there is five of them!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh

Please tell me I'm not the only one doing this :yikes:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have one of our recipients      

Off to check out the likes and dislikes

Can't wait to find out who our other one is too :biggrin:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm Clapping my hands like a mad woman


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Eeeee!! Got mine. Now it's time to shop!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Excited


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Christmas is coming
The goose is getting fat
The boys would like to chase and eat him
But told there's feck all chance of that  .


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Right, obviously naughty list no longer applies but I am too lazy to change it!! 

All PMs sent, let me know ASAP if you haven't had one please


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie is veeeeery excited for her SS now she knows who she is buying for :thumbup1:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

got an early finish from work tomorrow so i can hit the shops


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Kenzie's bouncing off the walls with excitement!!! :w00t: 

Ok, that's me


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone else quite pleased this has been going long enough to stalk presents received in previous years so we can how well they went down? Mwahahaha 

Could make life hard if the likes and dislikes are different though!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

GoldenShadow said:


> Anyone else quite pleased this has been going long enough to stalk presents received in previous years so we can how well they went down? Mwahahaha
> 
> Could make life hard if the likes and dislikes are different though!


Didn't think of that! Genius!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Skulks off to find old threads...Singing:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've just read through all 30 pages of last years opening thread :lol: Off to look at websites now, when I should be ironing and packing for my holiday


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Pretty sure I sent my moneys last week  Can you confirm GS?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Pretty sure I sent my moneys last week  Can you confirm GS?


GS said the naughty list hadn't been updated - but check your PMs. You should have you SS person. If you haven't...eek!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Bought my first bit today


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> I've just read through all 30 pages of last years opening thread :lol: Off to look at websites now, when I should be ironing and packing for my holiday


Now look what you did . . . You made me look too  it was lovely seeing it all again!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry for it seeming like I've vanished  new job keeping me rather busy, got a couple of exams end of Nov and I'm barely in the office as it is :scared:

So how is everyone doing?!

I still haven't bought anything, got my ideas down though  Bit chicken to buy anything in case I then find something better and end up with loads of stuff


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

So far I have bought one present. I do know what my second one is going to be though  

I'm just about to go and stalk for a few more ideas 

I know how you feel about being swamped, I have 2, 4000 word essays to be submitted in 2 weeks. ON THE SAME DAY


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Goldstar said:


> So far I have bought one present. I do know what my second one is going to be though
> 
> I'm just about to go and stalk for a few more ideas
> 
> I know how you feel about being swamped, I have 2, 4000 word essays to be submitted in 2 weeks. ON THE SAME DAY


Well that should just be against the law!!!  :skep: :frown5:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Well that should just be against the law!!!  :skep: :frown5:


It should, I mean it's not as if I've had about 7 weeks to do them or anything


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I got some bits in the post toda`y  fdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddw23 xhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhháééééééééáí54SA
2hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry Tallulah decided that the laptop was a personal heat pad then.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Sorry Tallulah decided that the laptop was a personal heat pad then.


You can't use the poor old girl as a scapegoat for everything you know


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Not bought anything yet.browsing still .


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Got 2 things in the post today, Alfie was most disgusted that he couldn't open the parcel :001_rolleyes:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I have ordered some bits and have had an email today to say they have been dispatched 

Will have to see what they're like when they arrive, if they're not deemed suitable for our two recipients then the pickles won't mind!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

got one main pressie for one doggy sorted still thinking on the rest!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Dog presents almost sorted already!!  was going to wait til November but stumbled across some great stuff


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Been window shopping  Think I've picked the main bits now.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Annnd window shopping turned into actual shopping 

(It took every ounce of will power not to buy Maggie a bunch of things at the same time  She, um, may have got a few bits out of it though, ahem).


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

The main present turned up today but the postman had left the parcel in the rain. The cardboard packaging was completely ruined  the present itself was fine but I couldn't send that to my recipient so Lucky got it. 
On the plus side, I picked up something nice today from the market and saw a few other nice things I think my recipient would love


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Your all far too organised  I have done a little bit of window shopping but going to start after my holiday, maybe even pick some things up from over there Oooooh now there's a idea!! :thumbup1:

It's all very exciting!!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Started looking


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I have started looking but just need another day in the week.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

AAAANNNNNND, I'm nearly half done  (the shopping part, not the rest of it!).

One thing I'm a bit concerned about- people have put their dogs' neck measurements for collars, bandannas etc, but it might be an idea to put colour preferences as well, as some of us have colour matched stuff & I wouldn't want to buy a colour that doesn't go with the rest of the doggy 'outfit'


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

If they haven't specified a colour, I wouldn't worry about it. You could always check their threads/photos to see if there are colours they like over others.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> AAAANNNNNND, I'm nearly half done  (the shopping part, not the rest of it!).
> 
> One thing I'm a bit concerned about- people have put their dogs' neck measurements for collars, bandannas etc, but it might be an idea to put colour preferences as well, as some of us have colour matched stuff & I wouldn't want to buy a colour that doesn't go with the rest of the doggy 'outfit'


It's official. I have failed Maggie. She... She... She doesn't have a colour scheme *hides head in shame* can I still be part of SS? :scared:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> AAAANNNNNND, I'm nearly half done  (the shopping part, not the rest of it!).
> 
> One thing I'm a bit concerned about- people have put their dogs' neck measurements for collars, bandannas etc, but it might be an idea to put colour preferences as well, as some of us have colour matched stuff & I wouldn't want to buy a colour that doesn't go with the rest of the doggy 'outfit'


I really wouldn't worry. If people are that bothered they will have stated it.

I think collars (particularly custom ones) are so expensive that they are pretty much not an option unless people make them themselves. I make a point of not stating something that I know would go wildly over budget, I think its a bit awkward when people do that. Their poster might feel they have to get it


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

The collar thing came about because in previous years people wanted to make collars or bandanas, or buy blankets, and didn't know the size of the dog. So it became the norm to include measurements of your dog in the likes/dislikes. But I don't think anyone is asking for collars or coats or anything expensive. 

It's a token present from Santa paws


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Some of our gifts have arrived, I was really impressed with some of the treats though that may have ended up in the Pickles' cupboard! Sorry 

Guess I'll have to order some more


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Half my gifts have arrived! Eee! I'm rather happy with then actually. You never know when you buy online if the quality will be good enough, but so far these bits are all lovely - if I do say so myself.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I really wouldn't worry. If people are that bothered they will have stated it.
> 
> I think collars (particularly custom ones) are so expensive that they are pretty much not an option unless people make them themselves. I make a point of not stating something that I know would go wildly over budget, I think its a bit awkward when people do that. Their poster might feel they have to get it


Great Post GS :thumbup:

I have to say its really nice this year seems a lot less 'I've bought so much' 'I'm so going over budget' type comments :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Right, well I think I'm about done!

Not going to order everything until next weekend (primarily at home for a couple weeks doing lectures, so will be ready for parcels) but got it all in varying baskets ready to be paid for. Eeeeeeeeek


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Gosh we're all organised this year!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not very organised  have one thing so far. I have sorted a box out though so thats good


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been busy this week :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I have brought all the presents and wrapped, packaged for our one pup... and browsing for our second pup


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

I've got one main-ish present, just taking my time and checking everything out first


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

It's official. I'm The Most unorganised member. :scared:
I've looked and made a list but not done any shopping yet. 
You lot are sooooooo organised. 

Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Huge order just placed , including guinea pig food but don't worry I won't add that towards the secret santa present :ciappa: :laugh: 

All done now, if everything arrives in good order :thumbup:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I really need to find a box. That's the thing I struggle with most every year!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I really need to find a box. That's the thing I struggle with most every year!


I have been collecting mine all year. I need five.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Huge order just placed , including guinea pig food but don't worry I won't add that towards the secret santa present :ciappa: :laugh:
> 
> All done now, if everything arrives in good order :thumbup:


Please do if Alfie is your ss dog, our rabbit will only eat Guinea Pig food and goes through tons of the stuff


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

lipsthefish said:


> Please do if Alfie is your ss dog, our rabbit will only eat Guinea Pig food and goes through tons of the stuff


:lol: 4kg of the stuff , it might work out a tad expensive to post :laugh:


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry I've not been around for much of the chatter - just got back from hole (3 weeks, the only thing making being back bearable is being reunited with Dodge!)

Now time to get Christmas shopping - eeeeek, so exciting!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> Sorry I've not been around for much of the chatter - just got back from hole (3 weeks, the only thing making being back bearable is being reunited with Dodge!)
> 
> Now time to get Christmas shopping - eeeeek, so exciting!


3 weeks  you been anywhere nice  ?


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> 3 weeks  you been anywhere nice  ?


Very nice, 3 weeks on the beach in Florida. 

Missed Dodge like mad though. He would hate the heat, but I think he would be a fan of the air con! I was amazed at how many dogs we saw being walked in the middle of the day when it was ~95 degrees.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Eeeeeekk, 

I'm so far behind! I have a few things in online shopping baskets ready to get ordered soon.

Need to do more stalking which is proving rather difficult  Im not very sneaky


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> Very nice, 3 weeks on the beach in Florida.
> 
> Missed Dodge like mad though. He would hate the heat, but I think he would be a fan of the air con! I was amazed at how many dogs we saw being walked in the middle of the day when it was ~95 degrees.


Oh, oh! I'm about to spend nearly 3 weeks in Texas - not THAT far from Florida  The idea of leaving Maggie makes me feel tearful and anxious. NOT looking forward to that aspect of events.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Oh, oh! I'm about to spend nearly 3 weeks in Texas - not THAT far from Florida  The idea of leaving Maggie makes me feel tearful and anxious. NOT looking forward to that aspect of events.


Ooh, 3 weeks in Texas sounds great, have fun! I was dreading leaving Dodger, I find it hard trusting anyone to take good enough care of him. I definitely had a few tears when I said cheerio... He's not clingy and generally goes off fine as his nosy nature wins over, but typically this was the day he tried his hardest to follow us when we left him!

* only liking the Texas bit, not leaving Maggie!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> Ooh, 3 weeks in Texas sounds great, have fun! I was dreading leaving Dodger, I find it hard trusting anyone to take good enough care of him. I definitely had a few tears when I said cheerio... He's not clingy and generally goes off fine as his nosy nature wins over, but typically this was the day he tried his hardest to follow us when we left him!
> 
> * only liking the Texas bit, not leaving Maggie!


Well luckily I'm leaving her with me mum, who we live with anyway, so is Maggie's second person and she'll still be in her home environment. Saying that... I'm still leaving her with a long list of instructions!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I imagine once we get into November people will be thinking of finalising their shopping and sending their gifts to their lucky recipients, so can I make a suggestion? Can we agree on a date at which we no longer discuss shopping or sending gifts? 

All I'm thinking is if people are receiving their presents but people are on here talking about ordering items, or someone says they posted their presents and then someone gets their parcel a few days later, it can give the game away, or give unwanted clues as to who their SS was.

Thoughts?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I definitely think people shouldn't say when they've posted


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Are you guys going to do the opening thread on the open forum bit?

Its sad we cant share your excitement leading up to it as everything has been on the closed group  I always find it fun reading through those threads


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Argh ihaven't started shopping hehe. But today is payday.....

Off I go .....


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think most people cottoned on last year to schtum with regards to posting. In terms of buying, I'm not as concerned re letting on but then I've got three dogs so I wouldn't necessarily finish buying for all three of mine at the same time, you know?

Definitely worth people being aware of, as long as everyone manage a degree of common sense (normally something I lack quite greatly..!) hopefully all will be well. Good idea to bring it up, Tarnus.



Amelia66 said:


> Are you guys going to do the opening thread on the open forum bit?
> 
> Its sad we cant share your excitement leading up to it as everything has been on the closed group  I always find it fun reading through those threads


Can you not see the posts in there? There is only one main purpose of the group and that is so the Likes and Dislikes don't get interrupted by irrelevant posts. Gets hard to sift through for the dog you're buying for if all hell breaks loose  General chit chat is on here really.

There will be threads on here on Xmas day, as always


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> *Can you not see the posts in there?* There is only one main purpose of the group and that is so the Likes and Dislikes don't get interrupted by irrelevant posts. Gets hard to sift through for the dog you're buying for if all hell breaks loose  General chit chat is on here really.
> 
> There will be threads on here on Xmas day, as always


thought i couldn't but turns out i can haha.

Im glad it will be on the normal way for the xmas post tho as its easier to check the thread when it comes up in the new posts  I like to stalk the openings they are always fun!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Amelia66 said:


> Are you guys going to do the opening thread on the open forum bit?
> 
> Its sad we cant share your excitement leading up to it as everything has been on the closed group  I always find it fun reading through those threads


Only the organisational bits have been in the group - to make it easy on everyone to get the relevant info. Anyone can see it, but only members can post.

Everything else has been here on the main forum  we've been relatively quiet so far this year. Especially compared to the K9 lot


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

So assuming everyone does avoid announcing when they've posted, do we need to tell our SS organiser (GS or BC, via PM of course!) when we've posted so you can track who's been naughty and who's been nice?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Tarnus said:


> So assuming everyone does avoid announcing when they've posted, do we need to tell our SS organiser (GS or BC, via PM of course!) when we've posted so you can track who's been naughty and who's been nice?


People tend to fail quite epically at that...So! We decided to do an 'I have received a present for ______' bit. I might do that in the group actually so it stays easy for me and BC to follow. Most people tend to post out early so most should receive before deadline


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> People tend to fail quite epically at that...So! We decided to do an 'I have received a present for ______' bit. I might do that in the group actually so it stays easy for me and BC to follow. Most people tend to post out early so most should receive before deadline


Good idea!

Focus on the receiving excitement rather than the sending.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I have 3 little piles of goodies on our spare bed (2 for PF SS and one for another dog we buy for). We keep the spare bedroom door closed all the time to keep Tabs out as we have lots of cat allergic friends and family.

Branston was taking a great interest in the crack under the door yesterday so I let him in under supervision to investigate.... 

He very gently worked his way along, sniffing every single item on the bed, he then lay his head on the bed just in front of what he obviously decided was his favourite, and gave me the biggest RSPCA eyes I have ever seen!!

But I was strong and I resisted the eyes, so all our pressies are safe and have remained untouched by inquisitive Pickle noses


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I have 3 little piles of goodies on our spare bed (2 for PF SS and one for another dog we buy for). We keep the spare bedroom door closed all the time to keep Tabs out as we have lots of cat allergic friends and family.
> 
> Branston was taking a great interest in the crack under the door yesterday so I let him in under supervision to investigate....
> 
> ...


Your doing much better than us.

I bought what was the main present - bought it home from work.

Questioned by hubby 'What on earth is that?' As I got in the car.

Nipped upstairs upon returning home to get changed and came down to present tags off one end in Hubby's hands the other in Millie's mouth 

Shopping will commence again soon


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I have finished mine


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I have officially started shopping  it's super exciting!!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, still at the list stage.  but I have some good ideas hopefully. 

Please don't shout at me. I've hardly slept in the last few weeks due to this time of year being my busiest. :001_huh:

Very impressed with the really organised folk. Well done. :thumbup:

I'm Going to start shopping this weekend. For sure. :thumbup1:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok it's not like me I confess, but am all done even my clue is sorted  can't wait!!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Still struggling with the second.... just keep going round in circles, every time I think I have found the perfect gift I change my mind and start again :lol:

At least the other is sorted though


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Finally did some shopping today. Targ has been in the bag and slobbered on one of the toys already though  Better hide them better


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha these posts make me laugh. I'm sat on a train for at least another two hours. Bored out of my tiny mind...


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm almost done, need to find wrapping paper and a box. The last few weeks seem to have flown over, I'm getting very, very excited!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh god the clues , what to do this year :blink:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Oh god the clues , what to do this year :blink:


Am really impressed with mine, didnt think I was that clever!!! :w00t: not going to say anymore am keeping shhhhh....


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think my(our) shopping is complete eekkkkkk


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't wait for packages to arrive so I can get wrapping


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

One month left to post. Should we start keeping quiet about our progress?


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Everything in! 

Far too organised for me.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Helbo said:


> One month left to post. Should we start keeping quiet about our progress?


Think that's best so we can't start to guess based upon this thread .


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Even though I have shopped I can't find the likes/dislikes thread, just to double check some things........... help please?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> Even though I have shopped I can't find the likes/dislikes thread, just to double check some things........... help please?


You need to go onto edit profile and go to the social groups, you should be able to find it then, I just press on GS picture and it takes me where I need to be.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Group

There you go


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Btw - I don't want to make a special thread, but Charlie will be joined by a baby brother or sister in May  so this will be the last Christmas just the three of us. So far he's loving all the extra time I'm spending with my feet up or napping in bed! Husband keeps joking I'm turning into a Beagle rather than having a baby; only awake for walks and feeds...he might be right :blink:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Btw - I don't want to make a special thread, but Charlie will be joined by a baby brother or sister in May  so this will be the last Christmas just the three of us. So far he's loving all the extra time I'm spending with my feet up or napping in bed! Husband keeps joking I'm turning into a Beagle rather than having a baby; only awake for walks and feeds...he might be right :blink:


Congratulations that's fantastic news!

Really happy for Charlie and his hooman family  I bet he will make a fantastic 4 pawed brother


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Congratulations that's fantastic news!
> 
> Really happy for Charlie and his hooman family  I bet he will make a fantastic 4 pawed brother


Thank you. He's been fantastic with my neice so I'm pretty sure he'll be fine with a baby in the house, so long as he still gets his walks and dinner 

I feel like I want to spoil him this christmas but he doesn't really need anything. lol. Maybe an extra bit of Turkey at dinnertime will do


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Btw - I don't want to make a special thread, but Charlie will be joined by a baby brother or sister in May  so this will be the last Christmas just the three of us. So far he's loving all the extra time I'm spending with my feet up or napping in bed! Husband keeps joking I'm turning into a Beagle rather than having a baby; only awake for walks and feeds...he might be right :blink:


congratulations  i bet charlie will love his new sibling.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Congratulations Helbo!! . I am sure there are worse things to turn into than a beagle .


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Btw - I don't want to make a special thread, but Charlie will be joined by a baby brother or sister in May  so this will be the last Christmas just the three of us. So far he's loving all the extra time I'm spending with my feet up or napping in bed! Husband keeps joking I'm turning into a Beagle rather than having a baby; only awake for walks and feeds...he might be right :blink:


Awe congratulations , i'm sure Charlie will love the baby seen as they are a constant source of dropped food :laugh:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rudi is VERY excited - his Santa Paws has been most organised .


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Rudi is VERY excited - his Santa Paws has been most organised .


The boys are very jealous


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Rudi is VERY excited - his Santa Paws has been most organised .


Sooo from now on shall we put a stop to anyone telling about if they have or haven't bought/sent off their SS gifts? Otherwise clever Rudi may be about to figure there SS out before Christmas


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Now if I was a Phoolf and I was very organised and got gifts ages ago...then realised I had to hide them from a naughty Targ...where would I have put them?

Seriousy guys, where did I hide them????


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Alice Childress said:


> Sooo from now on shall we put a stop to anyone telling about if they have or haven't bought/sent off their SS gifts? Otherwise clever Rudi may be about to figure there SS out before Christmas


Exactly - no spoilers people!

Looks like there's another one been received according to the group page! Exciting!! :w00t:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Now if I was a Phoolf and I was very organised and got gifts ages ago...then realised I had to hide them from a naughty Targ...where would I have put them?
> 
> Seriousy guys, where did I hide them????


Hmmmm..ask Targ . Maybe they have been "relocated" .


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Oooohhhh, how exciting that people are starting to receive their gifts!

I can't wait to see the pictures of them all opening their gifts on Christmas day! 

Helbo, congratulations!!!!!!! Charlie will make a brilliant big brother Im sure!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/groups/goldenshadow--d584-the-i-have-received-a-present-for-my-dog-_________.html

For anyone wanting to keep on top of the received list easily


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

9 parcels have arrived and not one of you have posted exciting 'dog sniffing the parcel' photos on here. You mean lot! 

The group thread is just for GS to keep count...THIS thread is for the exciting photos. So come on!!! Let's see those 'I have received' photos!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Helbo said:


> 9 parcels have arrived and not one of you have posted exciting 'dog sniffing the parcel' photos on here. You mean lot!
> 
> The group thread is just for GS to keep count...THIS thread is for the exciting photos. So come on!!! Let's see those 'I have received' photos!


Yes! Where are all the photos people?? :nono:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I WANT PHOTOS! I WANT PHOTOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSS :cryin:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't let Harvey anywhere near his parcel :hand:

I'll take some photo's later though


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine arrived a few days ago, we opened it up in bed  then promptly put away. Excuse cali for looking like a grumpy bum, I had just woken her up, she loves it really.




Sorry about the pics photo bucket isn't playing nicely tonight!! I even rotated them and it didn't work :nonod:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh just look at her face..
What do you mean...'no peeking'...'princesses don't have to wait until Christmas day' :hand:

Oh yes they do...It's safe and out of reach.


Freddie bear...bless him, he really tried sooo hard not to peek. 
This one is also hidden. 



can anyone see the cheeky little 'F' on the box....hmmm, perhaps not a one dog household ?????


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Freddie and frank said:


> Oh just look at her face..
> What do you mean...'no peeking'...'princesses don't have to wait until Christmas day' :hand:
> 
> Oh yes they do...It's safe and out of reach.
> ...


Wow your kitchen is super shiny . . . . I like it


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Ooh, pics of doglets and their presses, how exciting!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee exciting!!! I can't wait for Christmas!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone else get nervous/anxious that they've bought the right thing? I always panic that I've got things wrong and sent something completely inappropriate.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's the cheeky sheepdog with his SS gifts :001_wub:

At first he was good









Then he got curious









And then he decided to nosedive into them!









They are once again hidden away 

Thank you SS! xxx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

The boys are very jealous of everyone's boxes (or is that me?) haha can't wait for them to come


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

My two can't wait for theirs to arrive so they've got pressies to go under the tree  we can't wait for Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

McKenzie's present arrived!!!! I opened it up and saw her own personalised santa sack!!! Thank you so much SS, she doesn't have one already! We resisted the temptation to peek inside


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

OMG , just realised the final posting date is this Saturday. Hasn't it crept up quick.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Do we really have to look at that shiny kitchen floor again



Freddie and frank said:


> Oh just look at her face..
> What do you mean...'no peeking'...'princesses don't have to wait until Christmas day' :hand:
> 
> Oh yes they do...It's safe and out of reach.
> ...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> Does anyone else get nervous/anxious that they've bought the right thing? I always panic that I've got things wrong and sent something completely inappropriate.


Not just you. I can say, hand on heart, that I will love whatever my boys get as it will have been chosen with thought .


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Do we really have to look at that shiny kitchen floor again


Sorry. 
Franks picture will be taken in the garage....that's far from sparkly.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Does anyone else get nervous/anxious that they've bought the right thing? I always panic that I've got things wrong and sent something completely inappropriate.


Definitely not just you!! 

I've (ahem I mean Izzy's) been getting excited every day when I get home from work keeping an eye out for a note from the postie man, nothing so far though! Everyone's should be arriving over the next week and a half so I'm looking forward to seeing lots of pictures flooding this thread!

I had to really resist posting pictures of Izzy "helping" me wrap ours up for our recipient! Her face was a picture......!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm paranoid i've put the wrong things in the wrong parcels and to the wrong addresses :frown2: OCD 

Freddie and Frank are you tempted to throw some mud over your floor before pictures now as you always get comments :lol:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> I'm paranoid i've put the wrong things in the wrong parcels and to the wrong addresses :frown2: OCD
> 
> Freddie and Frank are you tempted to through some mud over your floor before pictures now as you always get comments :lol:


Hmmm. Maybe. :ihih:

Watch this space.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> I had to really resist posting pictures of Izzy "helping" me wrap ours up for our recipient! Her face was a picture......!


oh, you definitely have to post those once everyone has opened their presents then


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeee, we're so excited!! Nothing yet for the pickles but we are eagerly awaiting them and I have had the Picckles polishing the kitchen floor ready for photos


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

I worry too - if the recipient will like it but also if I've sent 'enough'. I know there's a budget but I don't want someone opening my presents and being disappointed!

McKenzie's SS need not worry - I'm over the moon with the santa sack alone!!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Santa sack is definitely very cool! 

Charlie is staring at the postman every morning when he passes our house...maybe I am too...


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

frank with his parcel.  sorry it's a bit dark.

It's wrapped up beautifully, with sparkly santa's and holly on, but I will wait on instructions from GS or BC as to whether we are allowed to open the box.

Please note the extremely muddy boot and also some dog hair/dirt/slobber in the picture :001_tt2: 

Now excuse me...I have a floor to polish


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

The rules are that the presents inside should be individually wrapped also. So should be safe unless you've got a naughty SS. 

P.s - love the muddy boot strategically placed in your photo


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Helbo said:


> The rules are that the presents inside should be individually wrapped also. So should be safe unless you've got a naughty SS.
> 
> P.s - love the muddy boot strategically placed in your photo


Yup, them's the rules so should be safe .


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Enzos has arrived, love the wrapping paper :thumbup: Roll on Christmas


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Loving the photos!!!!

Super excited for Millie receiving herd. Hubby is off work atm (Parcel was to be sent to his work) but the gate staff are on strict instructions to inform when Millie's parcel arrives 

Although my kitchen floor is now feeling very inadequate compared to Freddie and Franks!!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Please note the *extremely muddy boot* and also some dog hair/dirt/slobber in the picture :001_tt2:


I think we have very different understandings of the term "extremely muddy"!  At best that is "slightly dirty"


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've just seen this on the website


> Due to unforeseen circumstances all myHermes parcels will be delayed by up to 5 additional working days from the expected delivery date. We apologise for any inconvenience caused.


I know a lot of people will have used them due to the post office ridiculous prices .


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Eeeeeee Just got a myHermes parcel for Ginger Ninja assume it is PF Secret Santa  cant possibly show pics as my floor doesnt shine


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I've just seen this on the website
> 
> I know a lot of people will have used them due to the post office ridiculous prices .


Thanks PM that is worth knowing


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dora has recieved hers. So excited now


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Parcel arrived for our 3 today  I let Alfie have a look at the box but didn't dare show them inside it!! I've had to hide it, not from the dogs, from Mr. Lipsthefish...he asked when could they open the presents, Christmas Day says me, Oh that's ages away, nobody will know if we peek says he :ihih:  I promise no peeking will be done 

Thank you very much to our Secret Santa


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Every morning the postman walks past my house...no post for Charlie...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Every morning the postman walks past my house...no post for Charlie...


None of my three have anything either


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> None of my three have anything either


Nor Sir Kthere's time yet .


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> None of my three have anything either


I'm weirdly impatient about parcels though because delivery drivers seem to ignore their sat navs and consistently deliver to an address down the street which has a totally different postcode.

And, if I miss a royal Mail parcel my sorting office is a real pain in the butt when it comes to picking up a missed parcel. It's like they make it difficult to punish you for not being home!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

The boys are getting very jealous that Santa paws hasn't been yet!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Franks presents...sorry for the delay. 



One in particular took his fancy  
It is back in the box and safe with the others. Ooh, and I have gold glitter on me from the paper...may have wiped a bit on Bella too...:thumbup:



Thank you SS.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha not subjecting us to the kitchen again?! Love how nosey he is.

Is the A4 paper a clue? No one has mentioned any clues yet 

That bambi paper is adorable.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

tricky and her secret santa presents 






she was very eager to climbin the box to investigate them a bit closer


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Franks presents...sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like tricky and frank have recieved from the same household


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Haha not subjecting us to the kitchen again?! Love how nosey he is.
> 
> Is the A4 paper a clue? No one has mentioned any clues yet
> 
> That bambi paper is adorable.


Ha ha, no...the camera wouldn't pick the muddy paw prints up...and believe me there are plenty today. 

The A4 paper is a clue, but didn't know whether to share it or wait until everyone's opened. :sneaky2:



tattoogirl73 said:


> it looks like tricky and frank have recieved from the same household


Oh yes. Can't quite make out Tricky's clue though.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's Lucky with her parcel 

Thank you SS


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ooooh good thinking. I still haven't figured out last year's clue


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Door bell rings

I answer it, no glasses on. Thinking its next door neighbour with large parcel in wrapping paper for me, say I'm so sorry they didnt leave a card again. (because this happens all the time and my neighbours have to bring me my stuff cos i dont know its there) 

Realise not a neighbour, he say's it's for Bomber I say ha ha hes one of our dogs. 

Go back in, realise parcel has no labels etc on. So man was not a courier. Instead some poor unsuspecting OH of an Old Timer who know thinks I am a complete crazy lady!!
So sorry random nice man


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Oooh, Dodger's parcel came this morning!

Postie commented on the obvious effort that has gone into wrapping the parcel and says "someone's gone to a lot of effort for your little boy". OH bit confused and postie says isn't Dodger your little boy?

At that point Dodger comes to investigate and got introduced to postie. Postie thought it was brilliant! Or he thinks we're crazy and he was too polite to say 

Pictures will follow later, but we're very excited - thank you SS!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Someone has been very naughty and sent Carmen far too much! I wonder if they have big dogs, and are not used to being able to buy little things..? :confused1:

Is it really for me..?









Every single one?!









I has presents now Mammy, yes?


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Someone has been very naughty and sent Carmen far too much! I wonder if they have big dogs, and are not used to being able to buy little things..? :confused1:
> 
> Is it really for me..?
> 
> ...


Aww, she looks like a little princess on her throne surrounded by a big pile of presents.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I promised yesterday to show pics of Dodger with his parcel - please excuse the pics as there is no Freddie and Frank shineee kitchen. Right now I wish I had a kitchen but the builders are running over, and still no end in sight which will likely mean no useable downstairs until well into next year. Anyway, I digress - can you tell the work is getting to me....?!? :roll eyes:

The pics below are taken upstairs where it's vaguely presentable. Also, Dodge looks really fat in some of the pics where he's sat funny, but he's really not fat.

Is this mine mum, is it, is it?









I'll just have a little sniff...









It's a bit difficult to sniff through all this wrapping, I'll just take it off. 









Fine, I'll pose, but then I'm going in....









Look at all my presents mum....









Mum, there's one in here for you! Is there something on my head?









Dodge was very interested in his presents, so I've tucked them safely away much to his dismay! He was walking round for ages afterwards air sniffing looking for them. Thank you secret santa - and naughty sending a little something for me as well, but very much appreciated! Not very long until Christmas now


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm so sorry I didn't realise that photos were being posted on this thread!!!! Charlie got his package a week or so back and Dottie just got hers today! When I get home from work we are putting up the tree so photos shall follow for their SSs!!

Thank you both!! xxx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

Just got home to this:










I hope they don't ask me for ID when I go to pick it up


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got home to this:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: LOVE IT!

Maybe take miss Pickle to the post office with you to collect her parcel!! She can flash her ID tag at the collection office!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

My SS might want to keep a close eye on the tracking info for Charlie's parcel. Already had two parcels go to the wrong address this week. I mean, seriously, how hard is it to follow a sat nav to the right postcode, and check the identity of the person you're handing the parcel over to?!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> :lol::lol: LOVE IT!
> 
> Maybe take miss Pickle to the post office with you to collect her parcel!! She can flash her ID tag at the collection office!


I did think about that! I will probably go tomorrow morning when I take the Pickles out so she will be in the car anyway if I need to 'present' her!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Toppa has been spoilt  thank you SS, you made his tail go blurry! Sorry photos are blurred, but Toppa was very excited and I was laughing at his antics!

OMG OMG what is it?????









smells goooood!









found a goodie oooooooooh









thank yoooooooooooooooooooouuuuu :001_wub:









Once again diddy Toppa has a box of goodies that is almost as big as he is 
I have not opened the cards yet, just in case there is a clue inside! 
I too got spoilt with a couple of gifts.

Thank you again SS x


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all!

So both The Terrors now have their SS! I took some photos last night, sorry they are quite dark but if I use the flash Dottie starts chasing the light 

So Dottie was very keen to rip open her box and Charlies! Charlie wasnt feeling so great he was quite tired after our walk plus has a baddy front paw so wasnt as nosy as usual, but he was very interested in one present in particular!

Dotties SS thank you for the candle! It smells lush! (It wasnt wrapped up so I didnt cheat!). I had to put Dotties box away in the end as she was led next to it waiting for the okay to rip it all open and the whining/crying was driving me mad!

Thanks to both our SSs! xxx

(photos not in order sorry)


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

George got his parcel this morning, thank you ss 

This smells soo good... can you smell it mom???? can you can you????? (he was snorting heavily at this stage LOL)









I better be getting a strip of bacon for being so well behaved near all these goodies!!! (yes he did get bacon)









WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE this is the face of a JRT trying to contain his excitement LOL (toppa, me and family got a gift also, thank you)









George has a gorgeous handmade stocking  









Thank you SS


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Well we gave the guy in the parcels office a good laugh with a card for a parcel addressed to Lily Pickle! I told him that it was my dog and that she was in the car, he asked me if she had any ID and I asked whether a name tag on her collar would suffice! He pinned the card up on the board and said "that has really tickled me, I'm going to keep it"!!! :lol:

Just hoping we get another card today addressed to Branston Pickle so I can go back again tomorrow :lol:

Anyway, thank you very much to Lily's SS, she has been spoilt....










"Think I'll take this one for now!"










The Pickle helped me decorate the tree today so some more festive pics for you.

Branston says "Please Santa, I've been a good boy too, can I have a pressie? "



















Sorry Branston, had to cut you out to get the full height of the tree in!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Simplysardonic's Bob, Rogue & Gypsy have all received their presents, Simplysardonic has asked on FB for someone to announce


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Both have now received theirs, Not done pictures yet, Will get some this evening We are so excited about Christmas day and the opening thread. 

I always get that excited nervous feeling about seeing the gifts in use


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

No sign of Izzy's present yet. Maybe she's on santas naughty list


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> No sign of Izzy's present yet. Maybe she's on santas naughty list


Haha the boys too firmly on the naughty list


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I think its safe to say that we are all gettign rather excited by Christmas now 

Anywhere else I would feel daft to admit this  but SS is really making it for me this year. Its been a hard year, my husband and I separated, then divorced and I have had a lot of adjusting and soul searching to do, I face Christmas at Mum & Dads just me and noodle :scared:. There wont be many presents, so hers feel like mine and she has already shown that she is just as excited and I do love an excited Ninja :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> I think its safe to say that we are all gettign rather excited by Christmas now
> 
> Anywhere else I would feel daft to admit this  but SS is really making it for me this year. Its been a hard year, my husband and I separated, then divorced and I have had a lot of adjusting and soul searching to do, I face Christmas at Mum & Dads just me and noodle :scared:. There wont be many presents, so hers feel like mine and she has already shown that she is just as excited and I do love an excited Ninja :lol:


I hope 2015 is kinder to you, it's good to hear the ginger ninja is keeping your spirits up


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> I hope 2015 is kinder to you, it's good to hear the ginger ninja is keeping your spirits up


Thank you 

I hope 2015 is kinder to EVERYONE 

As anyone who has been divorced will know its a really odd bittersweet thing but when you get through it all its all good really.

:thumbup: & after all I got custody of the dog, she certainly has been keeping me up and taking me to the spirits :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GingerRogers said:


> I think its safe to say that we are all gettign rather excited by Christmas now
> 
> Anywhere else I would feel daft to admit this  but SS is really making it for me this year. Its been a hard year, my husband and I separated, then divorced and I have had a lot of adjusting and soul searching to do, I face Christmas at Mum & Dads just me and noodle :scared:. There wont be many presents, so hers feel like mine and she has already shown that she is just as excited and I do love an excited Ninja :lol:


I know what you mean  It'll just be me my mum and step dad this year too.

Infact it's the only thing that's made me feel a bit Christmassy. It's such a lovely thing and I will love whatever the dogs get as I know people put so much thought and care into it.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed! 

After some bumpy times in 2014, SS has really cheered me up! It shows how much love people can have for other peoples dogs without meeting them and its something I am really looking forward to on Christmas day! (in fact its the highlight!)

Heres to 2015 and happy dogs on Christmas day! xxx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie would like to thank her SS.

I actually cried as I opened the box - It appears there is a little something for me and little baby Charlie!! 

I am a little confused (We opened the card) and am not sure based on the wording if its someone who actually knows my name (Someone from FB), or someone who is just very on the ball and figured my name out as it was posted to hubbys work in hubbys name 

Sorry theres no photos  its been a very long day - Managed to leave the house for the first time to walk Millie for 20 mins. Its my first time being upright / walking Millie since 21st Nov :thumbup: Was fantastic but left me quite tired 

I can report though Millie was very very very excited and they had to be quickly hidden:thumbup:

There waiting safely to come to Norfolk with us for Christmas for Millie to open in front of the whole family :thumbup: 

Thank You Secret Santa you made our day! :thumbup:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> No sign of Izzy's present yet. Maybe she's on santas naughty list


i think opie's on it too


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

The naughty list is quite long  

It's okay. If people posted Saturday we may not see the last arrive until the end of this week. 
This is the list as I can make it now, according to the received posts in the group. Please let me know what I have wrong. 
GoldenShadow Received Carmen
GoldenShadow
GoldenShadow
Alice Childress 
Milliepoochie Received 
FireDog Received
FireDog Received 
FireDog Received 
FireDog
FireDog
Lipsthefish Received 
H0lly Received Otis
H0lly Received Dora
Ballybee
Ballybee
Louise H Received Harvey
Louise H Received Bruno
Bearcub Florence Received
Bearcub Freya Received 
Dogless Received Rudi
Dogless
Pointermum Received Enzo
Pointermum
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
Micky93
BessieDog Received
Freddie and frank Received Bella
Freddie and frank Received Freddie
Freddie and frank Received Frank
Phoolf Received Targ
Phoolf Received Kes
Coffee
Helbo
Pupcakes Received Charlie
Pupcakes Received Dottie
Goldstar Received 
Pogo
Pogo
Labrador Laura Received Zab
Labrador Laura
GingerRogers Received 
Tarnus
Tattoogirl73 Received Trickywoo
Tattoogirl73
Tillymint
Charleigh
Bobbyw Received
CaliDog Received 
Sailor Toppa Received
Sailor George Received 
McKenzie Received 
Foxyrockmeister
Foxyrockmeister
Babycham2002 Percy Received
Babycham2003 Bomber Received
Babycham2004 Rocky Received
Babycham2005
Babycham2006
Toffee44
Toffee44


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Will confirm Tomo from mum as presents waiting under the tree there! !


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Foxyrockmeister has Lily's , lots of fab pics in the previous page


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Phew. I'm glad it's not just Charlie's that isn't here yet.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Foxyrockmeister has Lily's , lots of fab pics in the previous page


oops yes, sorry, I put pics on here but forgot to post in the received thread  slap on the wrist for me, will do it now

Still nothing for Branston, and he is a poorly boy at the moment so is very sad


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dylan's is now under the tree.

Teals not here yet.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Tilly can come off the norty list as hers arrived this morning
She reckons she must have been a good girl after all getting all these presents! 
I let her have a quick sniff for a biscuit & she kept putting her paw on them, then back in the box for Christmas.
Thankyou SS!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Shelbys is here, 




how cool is this paper :thumbup1:



Thank you SS :thumbup1:

they have all been resized on photobucket


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Apologies for the lack of pictures SS! I don't trust not to get swamped with dogs if I get any boxes down from their hiding place  There will be Christmas morning pictures though, rest assured.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rupert has a big box of presents!! They came yesterday, but had to get them off the neighbour and was a bit late by then.

Thank you so much to our SS. Obviously put a lot of time and thought into everything going by the wonderful clue in the card 

Well this is boring, why can't we open it?!










Fine. I will open it by myself...










Lalalalalaaaa










Maybe it will help if I climb in zee box..?










What do you mean, no?!










Sulk face at being told to leave it










'I hate you, Mum' face as present box is moved to safety...


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Chance is off the naughty list a big box of pressies arrived today got some photos to put up when I get a minute  nothing for Harvey yet


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr My Hermes just gave OH Milo's present as he came home 

Thank you so much, far too many presents in there..! Apologies for the not great photos, is hard with a black dog when you have no bright lights! He's not much of a poser either 

Ooooooooh is it for me?!










Sniff sniff sniff










Can I has them now yes please?










Carmen is also very grateful for the brown paper...


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Carmen is also very grateful for the brown paper...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Sulk face at being told to leave it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was a whole turkey for teeny moment  and that really is 'Hate You  ' face isnt it lol


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Maggie's SS present has arrived!

Doesn't she look pleased?









Some super cool (rather familiar look eh pointermum?) wrapping paper 









However, I feel a bit for our SS, as whatever effort they put into whatever is inside the very pretty box, is, well, evidently lost on Maggie. All they actually needed to do was send an empty box wrapped in paper...


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Maggie's SS present has arrived!
> 
> Doesn't she look pleased?
> 
> ...


Aww, love Maggie! Look at her happy face.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

This is the list as I have at the moment  

We are aware that there are issues with both myhermes and collect+ having delays at this point. 

GoldenShadow Received Carmen
GoldenShadow Received Milo
GoldenShadow Received Rupert
Alice Childress Received 
Milliepoochie Received
Firedog Recieved Precious (RIP) xx
FireDog Received Luna
FireDog Received Bunty
FireDog Received Starla
FireDog
Lipsthefish Received 
H0lly Received Otis
H0lly Received Dora
Ballybee Dan received according to tracking info
Ballybee
Louise H Received Harvey
Louise H Received Bruno
Bearcub Florence Received
Bearcub Freya Received 
Dogless Received Rudi
Dogless
Pointermum Received Enzo
Pointermum Received Shelby
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
Micky93
BessieDog Received
Freddie and frank Received Bella
Freddie and frank Received Freddie
Freddie and frank Received Frank
Phoolf Received Targ
Phoolf Received Kes
Coffee
Helbo
Pupcakes Received Charlie
Pupcakes Received Dottie
Goldstar Received 
Pogo Received Chance
Pogo
Labrador Laura Received Zab
Labrador Laura
GingerRogers Received 
Tarnus Received 
Tattoogirl73 Received Trickywoo
Tattoogirl73
Tillymint
Charleigh
Bobbyw Received
CaliDog Received 
Sailor Toppa Received
Sailor George Received 
McKenzie Received 
Foxyrockmeister Lily received
Foxyrockmeister
Babycham2002 Percy Received
Babycham2003 Bomber Received
Babycham2004 Rocky Received
Babycham2005
Babycham2006
Toffee44
Toffee44


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dylan has his

Teal doesn't at moment


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

toffee44 said:


> Dylan has his
> 
> Teal doesn't at moment


Ah yes, I think you said that somewhere else didnt you. Apologies


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

toffee44 said:


> Dylan has his
> 
> Teal doesn't at moment


I had even liked and thanked you for the post! It's been a long day :blush2:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Secret Santa 2014
GoldenShadow Received Carmen
GoldenShadow Received Milo
GoldenShadow Received Rupert
Alice Childress Received 
Milliepoochie Received 
FireDog Received Precious (RIP) xx
FireDog Received Luna
FireDog Received Bunty
FireDog Received Starla
FireDog
Lipsthefish Received 
H0lly Received Otis
H0lly Received Dora
Ballybee Dan received according to tracking info
Ballybee
Louise H Received Harvey
Louise H Received Bruno
Bearcub Florence Received
Bearcub Freya Received 
Dogless Received Rudi
Dogless
Pointermum Received Enzo
Pointermum Received Shelby
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
Micky93 Received 
BessieDog Received
Freddie and frank Received Bella
Freddie and frank Received Freddie
Freddie and frank Received Frank
Phoolf Received Targ
Phoolf Received Kes
Coffee
Helbo
Pupcakes Received Charlie
Pupcakes Received Dottie
Goldstar Received 
Pogo Received Chance
Pogo
Labrador Laura Received Zab
Labrador Laura
GingerRogers Received 
Tarnus Received 
Tattoogirl73 Received Trickywoo
Tattoogirl73
Tillymint Received
Charleigh
Bobbyw Received
CaliDog Received 
Sailor Toppa Received
Sailor George Received 
McKenzie Received 
Foxyrockmeister Lily received
Foxyrockmeister
Babycham2002 Percy Received
Babycham2003 Bomber Received
Babycham2004 Rocky Received
Babycham2005
Babycham2006
Toffee44 Received Dylan
Toffee44


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tillymint has theirs pictures on previous page x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Tillymint has theirs pictures on previous page x


Thank you handy sidekick


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

About 15 still undelivered  getting close


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Tula has hers it was second to come.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Firedog said:


> Tula has hers it was second to come.


Are you jus waiting on one now?


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Izzy got hers yesterday (it was delivered at about 5pm - random!)

Must...Not...Look...At...Box...


Giving it a good inspection


I open dis


Like Maggie, Izzy was a bit more interested in the paper!


One spoiled pooch!


Very spoiled pooch!!


Thank you SS!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie received his this morning - thank you SS. Lots of presents for Charlie and even chocs for me  I got what photos I could but there must be treats in there somewhere as Charlie was going nuts. He wouldn't sit still once the box was open!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

isnt hard

I am partaking in this SS and another from private group. I have definitely received two parcels, but I now have no idea which is which 

The first arrived last week and was a box of lots of goodies with a card not to be opened until the pressies which I assumed was a clue and was addressed to Ginger Ninja so I assumed it was PF one. The other group don't generally give lots and lots of pressies, nor a clue and they know her as just Ninja/noo/stinkybuttface etc

But we just got another with lots more pressies  also addressed to Ginger Ninja, given that the other groups posting date was earlier I might assume the first was that one and the second PF I just hope the card is a clue, luckily they were both wrapped in different papers.

Whatever, she is one lucky lucky lucky lucky doglet :thumbup: and thank you santas everywhere


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Thank you handy sidekick


Yes thankyou she most definitely does have hers


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like chance and Izzy have the same secret santa!
sorry about blurry took the photos on my phone
















































but muuuuum!








Thank you santa paws 

Harvey is very jealous!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Are you jus waiting on one now?


They are all here as they should be.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Right you will have to excuse my floor I don't normally wash it until late at night and you will have to excuse the scuzzy wall as the whole place needs decorating. Before anyone starts fretting about the sore on Bunty's neck it is being treated.

The first parcel which came would have been for Precious but it has come for the other dogs that live her as my little girl is no longer here. God I miss her.
I was very impressed with it as it was in a little box but was absolutely crammed packed with goodies. I have never made a box that small, anyway here are the girls having a look.























Starla was very naughty and ran off to the bed with one of the prezzies but I took it off her and told her she had to wait until xmas. Thank you S.S.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Bunty had a good look at her parcel. I must say that dog paper is very popular.

Here is my old girl.

























Thank you S.S.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow that paper is popular this year. No paper matching as a clue this year!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Starla got into the spirit of things with her parcel, naughty girl and kept running off to her bed with her presents.

































I have yet to get any pictures of Luna and Tula with their parcels but I promise I will soon.

Thank you S.S.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GingerRogers said:


> isnt hard
> 
> I am partaking in this SS and another from private group. I have definitely received two parcels, but I now have no idea which is which
> 
> ...


I am reliably informed that the parcel with the card that says do not open is from this Secret Santa  
Wow lucky GN


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great photos everyone  Love all them excited doggies  

This is the list as I make it now

Secret Santa 2014
GoldenShadow Received Carmen
GoldenShadow Received Milo
GoldenShadow Received Rupert
Alice Childress Received 
Milliepoochie Received 
FireDog Received Precious (RIP) xx
FireDog Received Luna
FireDog Received Bunty
FireDog Received Starla
FireDog Received Tula
Lipsthefish Received 
H0lly Received Otis
H0lly Received Dora
Ballybee Dan Received 
Ballybee Received 
Louise H Received Harvey
Louise H Received Bruno
Bearcub Florence Received
Bearcub Freya Received 
Dogless Received Rudi
Dogless
Pointermum Received Enzo
Pointermum Received Shelby
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
Micky93 Received 
BessieDog Received
Freddie and frank Received Bella
Freddie and frank Received Freddie
Freddie and frank Received Frank
Phoolf Received Targ
Phoolf Received Kes
Coffee
Helbo Received 
Pupcakes Received Charlie
Pupcakes Received Dottie
Goldstar Received 
Pogo Received Chance
Pogo
Labrador Laura Received Zab
Labrador Laura
GingerRogers Received 
Tarnus Received 
Tattoogirl73 Received Trickywoo
Tattoogirl73 Received Opie
Tillymint Received 
Charleigh
Bobbyw Received
CaliDog Received 
Sailor Toppa Received
Sailor George Received 
McKenzie Received 
Foxyrockmeister Lily received
Foxyrockmeister
Babycham2002 Percy Received
Babycham2003 Bomber Received
Babycham2004 Rocky Received
Babycham2005
Babycham2006
Toffee44 Received Dylan
Toffee44

8 dogs still waiting for their SS


Obv open to corrections as I always seem to miss something lol


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> I am reliably informed that the parcel with the card that says do not open is from this Secret Santa
> Wow lucky GN


Oh thank you I can rest easy till christmas day now.

And she most certainly is a lucky doggy. :thumbup:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Thought you lot would like to see this.....



:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Thought you lot would like to see this.....
> 
> 
> 
> :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


Hmm, is there meant to be dirt on that shineee floor? 
Or have you just told broken some bad news to the gang as they do not look too impressed?


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Thought you lot would like to see this.....
> 
> 
> 
> :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


They definitely do not look impressed! Get cleaning that floor woman.......you are slacking and they have noticed:sosp:!!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Thought you lot would like to see this.....
> 
> 
> :tongue_smilie:
> :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


There thinking 'oh no look at the floor we are in trouble' :tongue_smilie:


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

So just me who thought it was the pattern on those tiles and it still looks pretty shiny then.....


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

bobbyw said:


> Hmm, is there meant to be dirt on that shineee floor?
> Or have you just told broken some bad news to the gang as they do not look too impressed?


Ha ha, that's their concentrating faces. They're doing a 'stay' 



Izzysmummy said:


> They definitely do not look impressed! Get cleaning that floor woman.......you are slacking and they have noticed:sosp:!!!


It's all clean now...and relax. phew. 



Milliepoochie said:


> There thinking 'oh no look at the floor we are in trouble' :tongue_smilie:


It does get pretty grubby in the winter, but it'll clean...I bet they had great fun making the mess though. 

I'd only popped to have my hair cut and left them in with my son...40 mins later I came back to a grotty floor, but my first thought was MUST GET A PHOTO FOR PF


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oooooh Sir K's has arrived . Rushing about like mad right now so no photowill try and remember tomorrow - Roo's photo hasn't been done yet either .

Think I am heading for a lump of coal for me this Christmas .


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Harvey's box of pressies arrived this afternoon took some photos and will them up tomorrow  so he's off the naughty list! Thanks ss


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Secret Santa 2014
GoldenShadow Received Carmen
GoldenShadow Received Milo
GoldenShadow Received Rupert
Alice Childress Received 
Milliepoochie Received 
FireDog Received Precious (RIP) xx
FireDog Received Luna
FireDog Received Bunty
FireDog Received Starla
FireDog Received Tula
Lipsthefish Received 
H0lly Received Otis
H0lly Received Dora
Ballybee Dan Received 
Ballybee Received 
Louise H Received Harvey
Louise H Received Bruno
Bearcub Florence Received
Bearcub Freya Received 
Dogless Received Rudi
Dogless Received Kilo
Pointermum Received Enzo
Pointermum Received Shelby
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
Micky93 Received 
BessieDog Received
Freddie and frank Received Bella
Freddie and frank Received Freddie
Freddie and frank Received Frank
Phoolf Received Targ
Phoolf Received Kes
Coffee
Helbo Received 
Pupcakes Received Charlie
Pupcakes Received Dottie
Goldstar Received 
Pogo Received Chance
Pogo Received Harvey
Labrador Laura Received Zab
Labrador Laura
GingerRogers Received 
Tarnus Received 
Tattoogirl73 Received Trickywoo
Tattoogirl73 Received Opie
Tillymint Received 
Charleigh
Bobbyw Received
CaliDog Received 
Sailor Toppa Received
Sailor George Received 
McKenzie Received 
Foxyrockmeister Lily received
Foxyrockmeister
Babycham2002 Percy Received
Babycham2003 Bomber Received
Babycham2004 Rocky Received
Babycham2005
Babycham2006
Toffee44 Received Dylan
Toffee44

6 REMAINING


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just in case anyone is concerned. 

We have no concerns over non received parcels at this time. All members have made contact with organisers so we know if any were a little late being sent off (as well as minor issues with couriers and mail at the moment). Rest assured everyone will have something in time for Christmas


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry for such late pictures , it's been abit mad here !

Zab recieved his about 2weeks ago now but was only able to collect it last weekend. 
From his reaction there's something good in there or very smelly  and a present for me !



















Oh Zab only if those sad puppy eyes worked ! 


















Thank you SS


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Teddy's parcel came earlier today, I missed the postman so my neighbour took it in. 

I'd like to start off by apologising to Teddy's ss for being absent from PF for a while (although I have been lurking). Earlier this year I had a few personal issues, then in september I started a new college course which has a fairly heavy work load (but I love the course and the college is amazing!) It has been a busy few months with a wedding, illness, coursework and more! However I really do appreciate everything you have done and have been looking forward to Christmas and ss for a long time! 

Thank you so so much   Teddy was very excited to receive her parcel and had great fun unwrapping it (although she almost unwrapped one of the presents as well!!). The wrapping paper is so cute!
















































Thank you again for everything, have put them in a safe place waiting to be packed in the suitcase to go to Eastbourne for the holidays


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fantastic news


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Teal and I have walked up the dark farm track to tell you
That his present is under the tree at my parent house. 


Stupid internet gone at home


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been to collect Mylo's SS and another present for us humans  

I'll get pictures tomorrow, they've gone upstairs now with Zabs.


Zab is obsessed with his SS presents mostly a box one which has treats inside


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

opie was hppy to recieve his ss on thursday morning 






he made sure he had good nosey through the box after shifting the clue envelope. his pressies have now joined tricky's under the tree


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dillon's arrived yesterday  Thank you very much SS

So I make it just Branston to receive now

Secret Santa 2014
GoldenShadow Received Carmen
GoldenShadow Received Milo
GoldenShadow Received Rupert
Alice Childress Received 
Milliepoochie Received 
FireDog Received Precious (RIP) xx
FireDog Received Luna
FireDog Received Bunty
FireDog Received Starla
FireDog Received Tula
Lipsthefish Received 
H0lly Received Otis
H0lly Received Dora
Ballybee Dan Received 
Ballybee Received 
Louise H Received Harvey
Louise H Received Bruno
Bearcub Florence Received
Bearcub Freya Received 
Dogless Received Rudi
Dogless Received Kilo
Pointermum Received Enzo
Pointermum Received Shelby
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
SimplySardonic Recieved
Micky93 Received 
BessieDog Received
Freddie and frank Received Bella
Freddie and frank Received Freddie
Freddie and frank Received Frank
Phoolf Received Targ
Phoolf Received Kes
Helbo Received 
Pupcakes Received Charlie
Pupcakes Received Dottie
Goldstar Received 
Pogo Received Chance
Pogo Received Harvey
Labrador Laura Received Zab
Labrador Laura Received Milo
GingerRogers Received 
Tarnus Received 
Tattoogirl73 Received Trickywoo
Tattoogirl73 Received Opie
Tillymint Received 
Charleigh Received 
Bobbyw Received
CaliDog Received 
Sailor Toppa Received
Sailor George Received 
McKenzie Received 
Foxyrockmeister Lily received
*Foxyrockmeister*
Babycham2002 Percy Received
Babycham2003 Bomber Received
Babycham2004 Rocky Received
Babycham2005 Willow Received
Babycham2006 Dillon Received
Toffee44 Received Dylan
Toffee44 Received Teal


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Well that seems a successful mission all bar a pickle (of course ) well done Babycham and Goldenshadow and huge huge thank you again for organising it


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope branstons turns up very soon 

Thank You babysham and Goldenshadow


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Agree - thank you so much for organising. I'm sure it's a bit daft, but I get really excited about PF SS (um, as does Dodger, obv) 

Seeing all the pics of parcels just shows how much though people put into things, it's lovely


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> opie was hppy to recieve his ss on thursday morning
> 
> 
> 
> he made sure he had good nosey through the box after shifting the clue envelope. his pressies have now joined tricky's under the tree


Opie is looking very dashing in his festive Christmas collar! It looks very familiar!  

Fingers crossed Branstons turns up soon! 
:thumbsup: Well done everyone (especially Golden Shadow and babycham for organising)! Roll on Christmas day and lots of fun photos of all our doggies opening their gifts!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Another well organised year, thank you so much golden shadow and babyCham  we love secret santa!!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

:crying: :crying:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> :crying: :crying:


Awww poor Branston. Saving the best til last


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok as an apology for morphing blonde babycham into golden shadow (its easilily  done if you are confused as me(very busy bee))

I searched and found the 'thing' I needed to put pics up. Look how lucky she is, look how unimpressed she is 

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/IMG_0392_zps4a301781.jpg.html]

Thats better 

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/IMG_0381_zpsefa28924.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/IMG_0382_zps2c6a8abf.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/IMG_0385_zps26f901a9.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/IMG_0386_zps3b08aa9e.jpg.html]

MINE 

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/IMG_0388_zpsa9ba7e0f.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/IMG_0387_zps4fb9ff2b.jpg.html]


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Branston's is definitely on the way


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Branston's is definitely on the way


Yay!! I have told him, I think he will sleep tonight now


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Goldensham - thank you for organising! I cannot wait for the Christmas day madness. And thank you to my SS', I cannot wait to see Targ open his very first presents ever <3


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> *Goldensham *- thank you for organising! I cannot wait for the Christmas day madness. And thank you to my SS', I cannot wait to see Targ open his very first presents ever <3




How about Babyshadow


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ha ha love the names


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've had to move opie and tricky's presents cos i caught tigger trying to open 'em


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i've had to move opie and tricky's presents cos i caught tigger trying to open 'em


There is no way I could leave ours under the tree :lol: They have done well resisting until now


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

:crying:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i've had to move opie and tricky's presents cos i caught tigger trying to open 'em


Ha ha monkey, I hope you've got him something to open Christmas day too


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> :crying:


Oh man that's just about the saddest thing I've ever seen

blub blub blub


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Awe still nothing Mr B :crying:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> :crying:


Oh no :crying: :cryin:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Ninja and the Christmas tree is brilliant!! Bah Humbug .


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Awww Branson's little face :crying:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr B   .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

and now he's just smacked himself between the eyes on the corner of the coffee table, he's not having a good time


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> and now he's just smacked himself between the eyes on the corner of the coffee table, he's not having a good time


:crying: :crying: :crying:.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Aww, poor Branston 

Izzy says she will share her prezzies with him


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Arww poor Branston! That has got to be the saddest little puppy :crying:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> and now he's just smacked himself between the eyes on the corner of the coffee table, he's not having a good time


He will just have to console himself that he was the first doggie to get his S.S. presents last year, unfortunately the last to receive this year. Hopefully next year he should be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Poor Mr B


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> Aww, poor Branston
> 
> Izzy says she will share her prezzies with him


Aww that is very kind of her, especially seeing as on the only time they have met Branston pushed Izzy into the canal!!!

Lily has made it very clear that she most definitely will NOT be sharing hers with him!!



Firedog said:


> He will just have to console himself that he was the first doggie to get his S.S. presents last year, unfortunately the last to receive this year. Hopefully next year he should be somewhere in the middle.


Did he really? Well he shouldn't feel so bad then, fair's fair and someone has to be last


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

aaaaaanyway.....................


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

What's this?










Is it? Is it really? for meeee??










It is! It is!










Thank you so much Secret Santa, I have been spoilt with lots and lots of very interesting pressies 

Some of them smell reeeeeeeaaaaaaaal good and a couple of them make very interesting noises!!










They have now been hidden away again as he was VERY keen to start unwrapping 

So, all Secret Santa presents received, another fantastically organised year, huge thanks from me and the Pickles to Goldensham and Babyshadow :lol:

Can't wait to see all the opening pics


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

YEY!!!! A happy Branston at last 

I'm sure everyone feels the same, but I'm another that would like to say thank you to GS and BS for doing a great job organising this years SS. 

Can't wait til we see the opening photos


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Yey!!!!!!!!! I hardly dared scroll down in case it was going to be another sad Branston  

Thank you so much to GS and BC for organising and thank you to everyone who has taken part and made sure everyone's dog/s have something special to open at Christmas  I can't wait for opening now


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Ha ha monkey, I hope you've got him something to open Christmas day too


He's got lots of foodie things to open cos he's not bothered about toys


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Awe everyone present and correct, well done.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yipppeee mr b!!!!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Thought Id share a cheeky photo- little madam is snuggled on the sofa with what I'm 98% sure was a ss present from last year from Babycham if I remember rightly.

Well it's still a firm favourite albeit not as fluffy as it was.

Millie really does love her soft toys :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Thought Id share a cheeky photo- little madam is snuggled on the sofa with what I'm 98% sure was a ss present from last year from Babycham if I remember rightly.
> 
> Well it's still a firm favourite albeit not as fluffy as it was.
> 
> Millie really does love her soft toys :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


Zab got the same one last year off his SS ... But his looks like this  :


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I've still got presents from my SS from previous years. Still use my I <3 Beagle mug, and Charlie's fave treat is those cow throat chews we tried because of SS. And I'm sure he got a stag bar or two out of it that he's still working on  oh - and a fab collar we still use

Anyone else still got presents from past PF secret Santa?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Helbo said:


> I've still got presents from my SS from previous years. Still use my I <3 Beagle mug, and Charlie's fave treat is those cow throat chews we tried because of SS. And I'm sure he got a stag bar or two out of it that he's still working on  oh - and a fab collar we still use
> 
> Anyone else still got presents from past PF secret Santa?


Enzo is currently wearing the collar Shelby's got from her SS last year  and we have the lovely treat jar Dogless bought Shelby a couple of years ago and a blue treat dispenser ball Enzo got one year :thumbup:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the pictures today of Tula and her Secret Santa presents. I am not to blame for her being so fat.







































She was excited bless her.

We had one present left from last year, it was a green squeaky bulldog that Dora sent to Precious. It was her favourite so we thought it only right that when we buried her it was put with her.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Thought Id share a cheeky photo- little madam is snuggled on the sofa with what I'm 98% sure was a ss present from last year from Babycham if I remember rightly.
> 
> Well it's still a firm favourite albeit not as fluffy as it was.
> 
> Millie really does love her soft toys :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


Yes t'was from us. Percy me thinks  Glad she likes him.

We have lots and lots of our SS toys. Because they are in general not destructive. 
We have a long elephant which was Willow's, a pink bone and lovely christmas collar which is Dillon's. Rocky has treat Jar from dogless and his bowl and collar from Dan/Tummel? 
Percy's mouse kong/wubba is a firm favourite. And he has a small kong which was a SS gift.
And I am sure there is many many more that are doing the rounds. 
Apologies for not remembering givers off top of my head, t'is very hard with five of them!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

We have a fair few bits and pieces left from our secret santas. Not in the best nick TBH :w00t:.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

We have at least one item from each previous SS.
A Karlie puzzle, a fleece tuggie and cozy lamb are ones that spring to mind.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just seen a fleecey sheeps bum go past in someones mouth and that was a SS pressie too


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Firedog said:


> I have the pictures today of Tula and her Secret Santa presents. I am not to blame for her being so fat.
> View attachment 150060
> 
> 
> ...


We are so glad it was a winner. Squeaking over the bridge xx

We still have Dora's blankie and a fair few other gifts


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

We still have the amazing orange ball from SS 2 years ago from Babycham's Percy. It is their most longest lasting toy 

We also still have the purple kong wubba from Goldstar's Lucky last year, I have to confess though that the only reason it is still in one piece is that it is kept in the cupboard and only ever brought out for games of 'find it' which are supervised :lol: they go absolutely crazy at the sight/smell of it though so a definite favourite 

I think they are the only surviving SS presents, oh apart from the fab dog treats recipe book from 2 years ago, but I can assure you that all have been very much appreciated and loved however long they lasted!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

We still have lots of secret santa stuff!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

I must admit, I'm BURSTING with excitement about her SS gift  I've given no thought to what _I_ might get for Christmas though, it's all about the SS!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a message for Millie's secret Santa 

Firstly - sorry we never uploaded a picture of her with her gifts when they arrived 

Millie says in advance a very very big thank you!! **even if she doesn't look very appreciative!**



Secondly we won't be able to open our presents on Christmas day as you bought us so many and I can't face opening them early 

We are packing our bags to stay with family for 4-5 days and I have started packing the baby and a few dog bits and it's become evident we are going to be short on space what with buggy / carry cot / dog bed  soooo Millie's presents (along with mine / hubbies and presents from friends) are staying safely under our tree until we are back home.

Although I snuck one of Millie's in Charlie's carry cot in the boot :001_tongue:**dont tell hubby**

So a huge thank you and we will update with photos once we are home and can give Millie our full attention :001_tt1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I have a message for Millie's secret Santa
> 
> Firstly - sorry we never uploaded a picture of her with her gifts when they arrived
> 
> ...


Erm..I am sure you're a splendid Mum and all that.but you do know that babies are best left unpacked until the last minute don't you????? Just saying.:huh: .


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> We still have the amazing orange ball from SS 2 years ago from Babycham's Percy. It is their most longest lasting toy
> 
> We also still have the purple kong wubba from Goldstar's Lucky last year, I have to confess though that the only reason it is still in one piece is that it is kept in the cupboard and only ever brought out for games of 'find it' which are supervised :lol: they go absolutely crazy at the sight/smell of it though so a definite favourite
> 
> I think they are the only surviving SS presents, oh apart from the fab dog treats recipe book from 2 years ago, but I can assure you that all have been very much appreciated and loved however long they lasted!


Whichever SS sent me the huge Kong Wubba last year (my memory is crap Im so so sorry - Harvey???) you have changed my life. Kes ripped it up and has been obsessed with the ball inside, so much so every issue she has had gone away pretty much as she's in love with those balls. Everytime they're ripped to shreds frmo wear I buy a new XL Wubba and cut it up to get the ball out. :lol:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Erm..I am sure you're a splendid Mum and all that.but you do know that babies are best left unpacked until the last minute don't you????? Just saying.:huh: .


Knew I'd gone wrong somewhere :huh: should of seen the neighbours faces when hubby asked charlie to 'give me your paw' as he put him in the car seat earlier with Millie knowhere in sight


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

We probably won't be opening our presents on Christmas day and I doubt I'll get a chance to get on PF either.
But we will be back home on Boxing day evening and we are planning on opening all our presents then, so I will upload pics as soon as I can.
Actually really looking forward to getting home after all the madness and having a bit of time just the 2 of us and the Pickles and Tabs to collapse into a food and drink coma, open our pressies and catch up with the opening thread on here


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't believe how close to Christmas it is   

Because I'm naughty and look in cards (unless told not to) I think I know who two of ours are   

Very excited, thank you lovely peoples


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Our christmas tree is littered with all kinds of presents including Calis SS.

So we are feeling very christmasy in this house today we have opened one present each, so with that my OH was very naughty and almost dug calis out to open!!!

I have never moved so fast to stop him!!

Now they are hidden in this lot again!!



Will have to retake that with Cali in somehow


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

That's a beautiful tree Calidog. I don't have a Christmas tree up! I used to have a small one, but that got used as a HTM prop so now I'm treeless.

This time in 3 days Kenzie will have opened her SS presents! :001_tongue:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> That's a beautiful tree Calidog. I don't have a Christmas tree up! I used to have a small one, but that got used as a HTM prop so now I'm treeless.
> 
> This time in 3 days Kenzie will have opened her SS presents! :001_tongue:


Cor you always get to go first!!!

I will try remember to do a present opening thread tomorrow ready for you to go first


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

What naughty persons was diss!!!!!! Got a nice surprise off of Postie this morning!



wat's dis then?


Maybe I'll just have a little peep at this one


and a card that says do not open!


hmmm I think I show good pressie open prospects




Gotta get ma teef right in ere


Tank you secret santa, although they have all been taking off me now until Santa comes or summink xxxxxxx


and just a bonus picture of me with Lula


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I must apologise to Luna's S.S. for the delay in posting the pictures of Luna's parcels. I can't really offer any explanation except I hadn't got round to it.

Anyway here they are.
































They are beautifully wrapped and made me feel very Christmassy.

It is a good idea thought to take name, address and phone number of the box even if it has come from somewhere else.

Thank you S.S. I'm sure she will be much more excited once she opens them.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't even see ours yet.....I mean the boys can't even see theirs yet!!! Gotta wait for Christmas Day!!!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Teddy's presents have all been packed into the bag and are in the car with us on our way down to Eastbourne for Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2014)

It's Christmas Eve!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> It's Christmas Eve!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


Lucky you!

The kids will be opening some of their presents on Xmas eve just incase I don't have much time on the actual day due to work. I'm also opening all mine on Xmas eve


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Dodger *ahem* i'm very excited.

Dodge is so cute though, he knows where his secret santa presents are living on one of the desks in our office (no tree this year due to house being a building sight, kind of depressing but there's always next year!), and every time he is in the office he goes to the desk, sniffs upwards and looks at you woefully. 

I realised today that Dodger has almost as many christmas cards as I do. He even got one of Tesco pet insurance with a £2.50 coupon to buy a christmas treat in the pet isle.

McKenzie, how exciting that it's christmas eve for you - can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

Since I don't have a Christmas tree, I've hung McKenzie's stocking by the chimney with care....


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovely pic  
Merry Christmas Eve Everyone xxxx


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

It's almost time!!!! One more sleep!!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy Christmas eve everyone 

We'll be opening presents today as we're travelling early in the morning and then it might be too hectic to open presents tomorrow. 

I will post pictures later xxx


Squeeeeeeaaaal!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

For anyone who missed it - SS Opening Thread 2014


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Helbo said:


> For anyone who missed it - SS Opening Thread 2014


I did, so thank you


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It's one sleep to go
And the Concrete Heads know

That tonight comes the big man
With lots of gifts for them

They will soon be deep asleep
And not take a peek

When on the roof
Comes the sound of hooves

Kilo knows not to bark
At odd sounds in the dark

At this time of year
For Santa is here to bring lots of cheer

So sleep tight dogs of pet forums
And soon will come morning .


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

It's christmas!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> It's christmas!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


Happy christmas, have a good one


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol Happy Chirstmas Kenzie


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas Kenzie!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas McKenzie


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! And THANK YOU Secret Santa!!! Kenzie loves it all! Pics going up on the other thread now


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy Christmas everyone and a huge thank you to our lovely ladies for organising another awesome Secret Santa!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone and their doggies! x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A very merry Christmas to all from myself and the boys .


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone and every pup 

Toppa and George opened their gifts before the kids this morning and they both loved them all, so thank you very much. Me and the kids are enjoying all the nom noms too I have the little reindeer candle sat proudly in the centre of our candles at the table ready for when we sit to eat.
I shall upload the photos later this evening when I can sit down and chill for longer than 5 minutes!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone , I've put pics on FB I'll put them on photobucket later and resize them  

Many thanks from Enzo to Percy and I think Kes was Shelby's but I may be wrong  All the presents are fab and I had some very excited dogs :thumbup:


----------

